# Dye sublimation printing services



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

HI,

I am new to Dye- Sublimation and I am looking for a Company that offers full service Printing...Im interested in companies that can do all over printing down to Jerseys...I would prefer a Company in Southern California...HOWEVER...Im open to ANY COMPANY...

THANKS IN ADVANCE
JAI


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you looking for retail or wholesale?

-James


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am looking for wholesale


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Two that come to mind ...

Teamwork Athletic Apparel ... look at their ADV line if you want Dye Sub Uniforms.

Xternal Sports ... they started with Paintball jerseys, but I think they do other Dye Sub work as well.

Good luck.


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Soooooooo MUCH


----------



## MAAG (Feb 20, 2012)

There is a company in Mexico, actually very good. 

Atlatl Athletic Wear

They have exported quite a bit to California


----------

